

India considering adding new type of patent - pnathan
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Home-grown-jugaad-set-for-patent-cover/articleshow/9092731.cms

======
pnathan
As a comment, the word 'jugaad' is somewhat explained here:

[http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/dec2009/id20091...](http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/dec2009/id2009121_864965.htm)

